# Custom catapults from Great Britain



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Shamshir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

These are real cool Chris, what's the scoop on em?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

SlingNerd said:


> These are real cool Chris, what's the scoop on em?


 Made by Romany Custom Catapults.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cjw said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > These are real cool Chris, what's the scoop on em?
> ...


 These are made by Taylor custom Catapults






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what their building in Europe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Those catties are pretty damn priceyy $$$ as nice as they are


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lewis Pride / Martin Whippet... there is a long list of high-end UK makers. The weather is usually awful (esp. up North) - what better way to spend your time 

Asa Wilson's (Romany Custom) frames are amazing. He's actually the closest shooter I am aware of - he lives about 15 min away.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Do they shoot any better than the less expensive slingshots? For the price of some of them, I'd expect them to guarantee accuracy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Seen James West shoot? Think he uses a Lewis Pride.

people like the fact that 'things' are bespoke, or unique. Makes them a little more special. Think if people want to pay money for that privilege thats cool. Are they more accurate - not necessarily - but thats not the point. Take your Python - its essentially a limited run - yours is unique - and special to yourself. And you seem to be more accurate with it?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Works of art in a functional form.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Works of art in a functional form.


Absolutely no doubt, KK. I found myself staring at the frame with the multiple types of carbon fiber for about fifteen minutes before realizing it.

I think there's a line, though. Like with Sharker's jaw-dropping pieces there's a line where a slingshot is just TOO PRETTY and I'd never be able to bring myself to shoot it (you know, if I owned it)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Do they shoot any better than the less expensive slingshots? For the price of some of them, I'd expect them to guarantee accuracy.


 Its about the artistry and craftsmanship . Does my Rolex keep better time than my Seiko watches, does a fine leather belt hold your pants up better. Probably not . Some people like quality made things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I met a guy who met the owner of Rolex. He asked the Rolex guy how amazing it must be to work with a product thats so well engineered and well made. the response was - 'I know nothing of engineering and craftsmanship - but the fashion industry is amazing.'


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> I met a guy who met the owner of Rolex. He asked the Rolex guy how amazing it must be to work with a product thats so well engineered and well made. the response was - 'I know nothing of engineering and craftsmanship - but the fashion industry is amazing.'


 Had a friend that owned a chain of dance schools. Couldn't dance a lick,but her instructors were awesome dancers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Those frames look amazing.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't think I have ever seen such a large collection of high end slings. I would be proud to carry and shoot any of them.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They are total slingshot class! Works of art for sure! What craftsmanship!!!!!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > SlingNerd said:
> ...


 Here's a few from Martin whippit catapults.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


 some Lewis Pride Catapults


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

These shots are so beautiful they would have to be more accurate just like pretty women have to be better kisser’s.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Royleonard said:


> These shots are so beautiful they would have to be more accurate just like pretty women have to be better kisser's.


 May not make you shoot better but would make you look better shooting. Like a fancy sports car may not make you a better driver but your going to look better driving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Made my head spin...............


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A lot of very pretty slingshots that's for sure.

I think it's more of a market thing though... there's simply a lot more interest in shooting slingshots where guns are so restricted and difficult to own and use... therefore there is more of a market for high end fancy customs as well.

I'm not going to say something like, "just because it costs 10 times more than a mass produced model, it doesn't shoot any better", because pride of ownership and more care in how you shoot frames like these may indeed allow you to shoot better than with less expensively produced frames which you simply shoot without a second thought and hardly a care whether you get a fork hit or not.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Heres a few from Dobbers Catapults


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Now that's slingporn if I've ever seen it! :yeahright:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> A lot of very pretty slingshots that's for sure.
> I think it's more of a market thing though... there's simply a lot more interest in shooting slingshots where guns are so restricted and difficult to own and use... therefore there is more of a market for high end fancy customs as well.
> I'm not going to say something like, "just because it costs 10 times more than a mass produced model, it doesn't shoot any better", because pride of ownership and more care in how you shoot frames like these may indeed allow you to shoot better than with less expensively produced frames which you simply shoot without a second thought and hardly a care whether you get a fork hit or not.


Sounds true to me.good observation.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't care whether I shoot it better or not. I would love to own one of Mr. Pride's pieces of sling art.

Back when I was a competitive rifle shooter I had an Anschutz 22 rifle that I usually shot for an hour a day. It was a piece of perfection. The bolt was so smooth and the sights were exactly what I wanted. It fit me perfectly and shot relatively cheap and available ammunition very well. The trigger was superb. I shot it every day because it made me feel good to shoot it. Even when I wasn't competing with that rifle I wanted to shoot it because of how it made me feel.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> A lot of very pretty slingshots that's for sure.
> 
> I think it's more of a market thing though... there's simply a lot more interest in shooting slingshots where guns are so restricted and difficult to own and use... therefore there is more of a market for high end fancy customs as well.
> 
> I'm not going to say something like, "just because it costs 10 times more than a mass produced model, it doesn't shoot any better", because pride of ownership and more care in how you shoot frames like these may indeed allow you to shoot better than with less expensively produced frames which you simply shoot without a second thought and hardly a care whether you get a fork hit or not.


I have to agree with Bill. There is definitely a pucker factor at the thought of fork hitting something worth say $300 plus verses $40. It definitely provides more focus. The second point regarding guns is very true as well. High end custom slingshot sales in the USA compete against gun purchases.

There is also one additional point, USA tends to be about volume. Collectors here tend to be more about number of frames owned. In the other parts of the world, most top shooters own less than six frames but they are all top tier - quality over quantity.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks CJW. I just love to look!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've come to think of collecting anything, yes even slingshots, as hoarding. I've gotten a good start on it. But with the recent acquisition of a few that are definitely keepers I've been considering thinning out the herd instead of collecting (hoarding) more. I got off to a good start buying a few really good but not overly expensive slingshots. Along with a few nice production models. In the process of learning what I like and don't like, I ended up with a few slingshots that are just slingshots to me. They shoot well enough but just aren't my style or don't really grab my attention.

In the Old West I've heard that the expression was "Beware of the man who only has one gun, he probably knows how to use it".


----------

